# Stratton Sunday - 3/26/2006



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope to be able to use my vouchers this Sunday. Has anyone been there recently. Is it worth the trip to use up free tickets?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of doing the same...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm... I have free vouchers as well, very possible, just depends on the conditions. For now, they don't look bad:

Time Of Report: 03/22/2006  6:20amSurface Conditions: PPAverage Base Depth: 24 - 30"Open Terrain: 84% 
74 of 91 trails 
432 acres 
30 miles 
8 of 14 lifts 
Sugg. Trails: Grooming: 64%;  46 trailsSnow Making Today: NoNight Skiing Tonight: NoTubing: No


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll be there this Saturday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow Az day at stratton.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Wow Az day at stratton.


Looks like that, possibly. Moving to T&E...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Looks like that, possibly. Moving to T&E...


 
You in Greg?


----------



## roark (Mar 22, 2006)

If ya'll have an extra voucher I'd be more than happy to join ya


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> You in Greg?


No. I'm coming home from the MRV on Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> If ya'll have an extra voucher I'd be more than happy to join ya


 
Roark, sorry the vouchers I got were from the web registration thing they had some time ago. Only got one for myself and one for my wife. But hey, be up in Killington Saturday if you're interested.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2006)

VT day at Stratton that day as well...


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Stratton Conditions*

I just skied at Stratton yesterday (Wed. 3/22) and the conditions were very good if smooth, groomed snow with no moguls and very little ice is what you like (only half kidding).  

Considering the lousy winter we've had and the lack of snow lately in Southern VT, the snow was excellent.  The Intrawest folks really do know how to put down a good surface.  You know when you go to Stratton that you'll be riding mostly on blue cruisers with everything groomed and buffed to perfection.  Their black diamonds are more like blue squares at most other more challenging places.  They have like 2 or 3 runs with moguls on them right now.

I went to Stratton yesterday because I got to ski for FREE becasue I am a Mass resident.  I knew when I went that I would be riding mostly cruisers.  The snow conditions were very good if you go into it with these types of expectations.  I ripped all day going fast on steep cruisiers.  It was a very fun day!!

I would not want to go to Stratton all the time since I like more terrain variety.  I also can never see myself paying full price there.  But skiing very fast on good smooth snow yesterday in good weather was a lot of fun (and a hell of a lot better than being at work)!!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 23, 2006)

My voucher just arrived in my Inbox moments ago.  Sunday is tempting..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

OK. I'm going up to VT after work tomorrow so I won't be able to check this site out after 6pm or so. For anyone going up to Stratton Sunday, meeting spot? secret handshake? radio channel?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2006)

All right Zowi420 came up with an Az radio channel.  Can't temember what it was 3 13 maybe?   Alot of help I am.  Anyone remember from the Cannon outing.  I'll post a sticky so it will be easier to remeber if ....  someone tells me.. :lol:

3-13 it is.... post 134 of the Cannon outing.  I did some old post reading.
sticky coming up in misc.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2006)

*Final Rollcall*

There's been a lot of maybe's, so how about a final rollcall, who's up:

I'll be up if enough of people from this site go, otherwise, I may just wind up at Hunter.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 24, 2006)

I will have to say no, since I will be at work this weekend.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 24, 2006)

This might be useful to those of you using  vouchers on Sunday. I just got back from Stratton and used two  vouchers. Walked up to the window and handed them over, the guy didn't ask where the other person was and didn't ask for ID. My son and I had a nice day on the house.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 24, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> I just skied at Stratton yesterday (Wed. 3/22) and the conditions were very good if smooth, groomed snow with no moguls and very little ice is what you like (only half kidding).



I'm no fan of Stratton. Today was the first time I've been there in 6 or 7 years. Only reason I went was the  vouchers. That said, today World Cup and Bear Down had nice, big, soft bumps with great lines. Both where a blast. They even had some glads open, gettin kinda boney though.


----------

